# Date on I-94 and Visa L1 is different. Which one is valid?



## schaba (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello,

I have a L1 visa will be expired on Sept 20th, 2009, because I'll leave my job at this date.

But, my I-94 form is valid till Aug, 2011.

Can I stay legally in the US till the end of the I-94 date or do I have to leave the US because of the expiration date of my visa?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

schaba said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a L1 visa will be expired on Sept 20th, 2009, because I'll leave my job at this date.
> 
> ...


You need to leave the US as soon as possible after your employment finishes unless you manage to successfully change to another status.


----------



## schaba (Aug 14, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> You need to leave the US as soon as possible after your employment finishes unless you manage to successfully change to another status.



Thank you so much for your prompt reply.

Schaba


----------

